# How are you feeling?  Answer with a smiley(s) and a sentence please



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2017)

I will start, this is how I feel tonight

:notfair:


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 7, 2017)

My flu shot didn't  work. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 7, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> My flu shot didn't  work. Grrrrrrr.



 Neither did mine. Or hubs. But from what I`m hearing, it did make it less severe. But considering our news today about Fur, this is a piece of cake


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2017)

Poor Leslie!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2017)

:yawning: fftobed:  Peaceful and sleepy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 7, 2017)

:winter2:   I have a headache and a Bad cold !


----------



## Lon (Jan 7, 2017)

All things considered I am feeling just fine for now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2017)

:jammin:Watchin concerts on youtube and trying to :cheers1:


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 7, 2017)

:why: Sad.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2017)

BlondieBoomer said:


> :why: Sad.


:bighug:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 8, 2017)

I've got a stiff, sore knee.  Not sure if it's a sprain or a touch of gout.  :uncomfortableness:  But the world still keeps turning.


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm sad about Leslie (Fur) and wanted to get out and do something to lighten my burden but we got a huge blizzard and now everything is buried in snow and the temps are going to plunge and the wind howl so I'm just going to stay warm and keep busy online until things warm up both externally and internally.


----------



## bluesunflower (Jan 8, 2017)

I feel the same as I do each day.nthego:


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 8, 2017)

confused


----------



## Laurie (Jan 8, 2017)

Damned if I will!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2017)

............


----------



## Jandante (Jan 10, 2017)

:sunshine:Weather very hot, and we are happy and well.


----------



## deesierra (Jan 10, 2017)

:untroubled: grateful to be in my humble home, safe and warm, with my fur kids all around me.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 10, 2017)

:yeah:   Feeling GREAT since Clemson beat Alabama for the National Championship!


----------



## Raven (Jan 10, 2017)

A bright, sunny winter day and I am fine and warm.


----------



## jujube (Jan 10, 2017)

That which was lost has been found.  I've been looking for an important document for the last 24 hours and I FOUND IT!!!  OH HAPPY DAY!!!

Now if I could just find my mind......


----------



## Debby (Jan 10, 2017)

sad and disheartened.  Life grinds on.


----------



## chic (Jan 10, 2017)

Better.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2017)

:happy: Feeling happy and content.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 10, 2017)

Anxious, but working on it.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 10, 2017)

Bummed, the doctor told me today that I need hearing aids.


----------



## Vedaarya (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm OK despite severe frost outside.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 11, 2017)

Relaxed and happy as I finally won a game on Wordswithfriends!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2017)

Feeling ok and content. Got a sore on my arm that's taking is time healing, but staying on top of it.


----------



## BrendaThomas (Jan 13, 2017)

:sosad:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2017)

:wave:hi all, just revived this thread.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2017)

Hot, dry and dusty......feeling good this am.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 19, 2017)

...............


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2017)

k:  Feeling mellow and well rested, ready to start the day!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 19, 2017)

:whyon't know how I'm feeling yet today...got up not too long ago.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 19, 2017)

:upset::chargrined::frown-new::disgust::dejection::miserable::shark:

Everything I've touched for the last few days has turned to poop.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2017)

:bighug: to Butterfly!

I am still up and wondering what's going on with Allison my bird.  Made her a hard boiled eggs and some toast.

I am going to call the Avian Vet tomorrow and talk about what's going on.

:bananalama:


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 20, 2017)

I hope she can give you some advice so you can become a grandma.  If the birdie taking care of the egg, or ignoring it?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2017)

Only 6:09 am. Not sure how I feel yet. Going for a short walk in a few minutes and watch the sun come up. To be continued.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2017)

:wave::banana:Hi all!  I'm doing okay.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 23, 2017)

Pretty good. Philly sent me some Shalimar parfum, and I smell wonderful! I feel so sspoiled.:love_heart:


----------



## Raven (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm okay too and going to spend the day inside due to freezing rain.  

kay:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 24, 2017)

I slept yesterday away..just one of those dreary days...so I am up now wide awake and it's after midnight!  LOL:strawberry:Had some strawberries!  Feeling hungry tonight!  I think I'll just drink lots of water..


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 25, 2017)

:unhappy:  Gotta cold on top of everything else.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 25, 2017)

Worried about a lot of things and I don't want to go to work.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2017)

Another grey day. Slept in until 10, not feeling very energised.


----------



## Stormy (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm feeling happy young and beautiful today :bowknot:


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 25, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Another grey day. Slept in until 10, not feeling very energised.



Don't you just hate those days where you don't even want to get out of bed?  Winter and the greyness (we're even having it here) sure do make it worse.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Don't you just hate those days where you don't even want to get out of bed?  Winter and the greyness (we're even having it here) sure do make it worse.


Yes I do!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 26, 2017)

My neck is hurting...ouch...


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2017)

Great, I found the star...:star:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2017)

A little anxious this morning. Chest X-rays showed something going on in left lung. VA setting up Cat scan in next few days.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2017)

Pappy said:


> A little anxious this morning. Chest X-rays showed something going on in left lung. VA setting up Cat scan in next few days.



Wishing you the best pappy..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks Ken.


----------



## Peanut (Jan 27, 2017)

:fatigue: I'm feeling a little under the weather this morning was hoping to get out and about and just enjoy the day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2017)

Hope you'll feel better Peanut.:calm:


----------



## Peanut (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks Ruthanne, Much appreciated


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 27, 2017)

Peanut said:


> Thanks Ruthanne, Much appreciated


You're welcome.


----------



## Raven (Jan 28, 2017)

I am okay this morning.
I can still get around on my own two feet and can drive my car
if I want to go somewhere.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 28, 2017)

Feeling excited - my son & DIL are on their way to the Big Island for a week. Haven't seen them since last July.  The only down side is that they are both high energy types, and due to age, I've lost a couple of points on my personal octane rating, so it will sometimes be a struggle to keep up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2017)

Good for you Hoot, hope you have a great visit! 

Today I'm feeling wild! :woohoo:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2017)

:untroubled:This smiley means untroubled so I am feeling untroubled!


----------



## Peanut (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds wonderful Hoot, Just make sure you enjoy every bit of their stay.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 28, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> :untroubled:This smiley means untroubled so I am feeling untroubled!



Sounds like you found the Shiraz .....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 29, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Sounds like you found the Shiraz .....


That was the other day and I had!  They sell it for only $3.99 at Aldi's up the street! It tastes really good too!  I think I'm immune to it now....lol


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 30, 2017)

A bit overwhelmed, I wrote down a ton of little jobs I want to accomplish around the house that really would be impossible to complete in a day,I don't know why I do that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 30, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> A bit overwhelmed, I wrote down a ton of little jobs I want to accomplish around the house that really would be impossible to complete in a day,I don't know why I do that.


I know what you mean, when I set out to do too much at once I get overwhelmed, too.  Then I often end up doing nothing.  I have found though when I put the list away and forget about it I end up doing those things over a period of a week or so.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 31, 2017)

:bowknot:Feeling groovy!


----------



## Stormy (Feb 1, 2017)

I got the music in me :jammin:


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2017)

artytime:Oh no!  I'm in the Shiraz again!  Oh well!layful:


----------



## Dennis K (Feb 1, 2017)

Stormy said:


> I got the music in me :jammin:



Great song by the Kiki Dee Band. Listening to it as I post this.


----------



## angelica (Feb 3, 2017)

:cheerful: I'm feeling great today!


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 3, 2017)

Had a great 5 days with my son & DIL, but they are now back on the mainland.  Now what am I going to do???

Mahalo.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 3, 2017)

:distracted:This is the distracted smiley.  I am feeling distracted presently!


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 9, 2017)

Confused today.  Signed the paperwork yesterday to put my house on the market.  I will need a copy of the death certificate for my late wife whenever it comes time for closing.  I know I had at least 6 copies in a file with related items.  Now I cannot find that entire file.  Looked all over the house several times.  So today I'll order more copies from Honolulu, but it takes a month to get them.  Senior moment?  I dunno.  Damn.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Confused today.  Signed the paperwork yesterday to put my house on the market.  I will need a copy of the death certificate for my late wife whenever it comes time for closing.  I know I had at least 6 copies in a file with related items.  Now I cannot find that entire file.  Looked all over the house several times.  So today I'll order more copies from Honolulu, but it takes a month to get them.  Senior moment?  I dunno.  Damn.


Hi!  Maybe you will still find it.


----------



## grahamg (Feb 10, 2017)

Fair to middling (as my old mate used to say)  .


----------



## Linda W. (Feb 10, 2017)

Old brain, old body!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2017)

:dontworry:I am trying to do this.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 10, 2017)

Just taking one day at a time. So far, so good. :love_heart:


----------



## Arachne (Feb 10, 2017)

Life is a highway, I want to ride it all night long.:cart:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 10, 2017)

Tranquil. I have let go of some issues which have been causing me considerable distress. What will be, will be. I have done my best, and I am content. The sun is shining, and I have love in my life!:love_heart:


----------



## Stormy (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm feeling hot! :wink:


----------



## angelica (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm feeling good today!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 11, 2017)

Don't know how I'm feeling..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm feeling tired.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Raven (Feb 12, 2017)

I am worried.  
Another big snow storm starting tonight into tomorrow, thirty to forty
centimeters.
Will the power stay?  That is the cold hard question.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2017)

Raven said:


> I am worried.
> Another big snow storm starting tonight into tomorrow, thirty to forty
> centimeters.
> Will the power stay?  That is the cold hard question.


I hope your power stays on!  I'm not sure how much snow that is.  I don't know metrics.  May the powers that be keep you safe.:love_heart:


----------



## RubyK (Feb 12, 2017)

Shaking off the snarky remarks on political forum about women. layful:


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2017)

RubyK said:


> Shaking off the snarky remarks on political forum about women. layful:


I hear you!  I am trying to stay away from that forum presently.  I have half the forum on ignore practically....:tranquillity:


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 12, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I hope your power stays on!  I'm not sure how much snow that is.  I don't know metrics.  May the powers that be keep you safe.:love_heart:



40 cm = approx. 16 inches.  (of course, my late wife, being the wise woman she was, would ask you "is the guy inches or regular inches....)


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> 40 cm = approx. 16 inches.  (of course, my late wife, being the wise woman she was, would ask you "is the guy inches or regular inches....)


Lulz!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2017)

I am lazing away my weekend house sitting on a friend's Queen Anne Painted Lady style houseboat. It is called Tickled Pink. Eating a steak sandwich, drinking a glass of ice wine.


----------

